# Rokkor to Alpha mount



## DiskoJoe (Dec 12, 2011)

The answer to my prayers. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0PV20FT7A9MR62WR7W3B


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2011)

I have used both the FD and OM glassed mounts. They suck. Maybe if there was a very high-end version, idk. But they aren't very good. You loose about half a stop and they produce really bad ghosting and flare wide open. You can remove the glass on this one, which is good, because the glass really does bite.

You can get some neat gauzzy effects sometimes, but for general use they aren't good.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 13, 2011)

The only other option I have seen is to buy rokkor lenses that have the mount adapted. But that costs about $400 and this costs $40. I thought it might be okay since you can remove the glass in it.


----------

